# Homeschool fans...does their outerwear fit HUGE?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i just bought a size large jacket online. 

nice jacket, but my god it is BIG. i am 5'11, 195lbs and the large fits huge. 

do all of their products fit this way?

its this jacket FYI

Homeschool Snowboarding Cosmos 2.5L Shell Jacket | evo outlet


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I find its true to size. At 5'11 and under 200, I'm curious why you went with a large?

I am 5'9 and i find the medium almost perfect. not to snug, and plenty long enough.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Banjo said:


> I find its true to size. At 5'11 and under 200, I'm curious why you went with a large?
> 
> I am 5'9 and i find the medium almost perfect. not to snug, and plenty long enough.


b/c i am a size large in almost everything. i haven't worn a medium anything in...just about ever.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm 5'9 165 lbs and I have a medium jacket. I always wear medium and these fit me perfectly. At 5'11 195, the medium should still fit you well but I am a bit surprised that the difference between the medium and large is so drastic.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> I'm 5'9 165 lbs and I have a medium jacket. I always wear medium and these fit me perfectly. At 5'11 195, the medium should still fit you well but I am a bit surprised that the difference between the medium and large is so drastic.


its big but i dk if its so big that i want to go through the hassles of returning and reordering.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

homeschool jackets tend to come in baggy and big.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> homeschool jackets tend to come in baggy and big.


I've had 3 different jackets by them and all seemed to be true to size. I dont think they are baggy and big at all.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> b/c i am a size large in almost everything. i haven't worn a medium anything in...just about ever.


Over the last 2 years, I've gained back roughly 40-45lbs of the 120 I lost 6 years back but,.. when I _was_ 6' 195-200lbs? I was easily wearing mediums! Outerwear, Jackets, T's, Tech & workout clothes as well as most regular casual clothing! On occasion there would be a few things that fit better in L but overall I did well with most sized M items.

I don't care for very tight or restrictive fitting clothing either,.. so I'm wondering why your experience is so different!

I will say,.. I have come to believe that most of the American clothing brands or manufacturers have decided to contribute to us _'Merican's_ lying to ourselves about how fat & lazy we have become! 

My 36 waist jeans? Measure closer to 38"! It's the same across the board for every size I've gone up or down. The only clothes I have that seem to measure accurate are my work uniforms!

So maybe these mediums I used to fit into are closer to a L! :dunno:
:hairy:

btw,.. Sad to say that right now? I need a L or XL! Gotta be careful or I'll be right back in XXL and bigger!!


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

evo also raised the price +$50 on this jacket. will they honor an exchange for the price i paid?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Banjo said:


> I've had 3 different jackets by them and all seemed to be true to size. I dont think they are baggy and big at all.


Really? I tend to think they run a little bit bigger than Burton's SIG fit, which is a little bit bigger than other brands.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Over the last 2 years, I've gained back roughly 40-45lbs of the 120 I lost 6 years back but,.. when I _was_ 6' 195-200lbs? I was easily wearing mediums! Outerwear, Jackets, T's, Tech & workout clothes as well as most regular casual clothing! On occasion there would be a few things that fit better in L but overall I did well with most sized M items.
> 
> I don't care for very tight or restrictive fitting clothing either,.. so I'm wondering why your experience is so different!
> 
> ...


I believe what you say chomps, but I have had the opposite experience. I'm 5'9" and have been 180-185lbs for pretty much the past 10 years. I work out a lot so I describe myself as an 'athletic' build. As such, I always have, and likely always will wear a size large in all outerwear clothing items. All my jackets fit loose, but definitely not 1990's skateboard/grunge style loose. At your height/weight, I'm shocked you could get away with medium anything (no offense, just not my own experience). 

Just this week, I ordered a 2015 Burton AK Boom Jacket in large. After I ordered it I was in a panic over the size (some people on the forum said they'd have gone with a med.) so I called Burton rider services and they told me that if I had either a Burton or an Analog jacket previously in size large and I was happy with that fit - the AK Boom jacket in large would be absolutely fine. 

Again, with you being 6' 200lbs I cannot see medium garments fitting you unless you prefer a slimmer style fit?

Too bad the major manufacturers didn't adopt a universal size/fit standard - consumers would really benefit from that I think.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

My other jacket was an Analog also in size medium and if anything that was a bit bigger than my Homeschool jacket. Although it might be worth noting that my Analog is insulated and my Homeschool is a shell.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

lets put it this way. last year, my AirBlaster jacket was a large and it was borderline tight. 

i have a burton, slightly insulated jacket in size large that fits perfect.

this homeschool jacket in size large is baggy af


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I ordered a medium at 5,7 165 because my other jackets are large and on the loose side, my god this thing was huge.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> I ordered a medium at 5,7 165 because my other jackets are large and on the loose side, my god this thing was huge.


same jacket?

i am exchanging for the medium in timber.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PlanB said:


> I believe what you say chomps, but I have had the opposite experience.
> 
> …. At your height/weight, I'm shocked you could get away with medium anything (no offense, just not my own experience).
> 
> Again, with you being 6' 200lbs I cannot see medium garments fitting you unless you prefer a slimmer style fit?


No Offense! I was as surprised myself. Who knows,.. maybe they figure us "MidWesterners" have got to be sum Porky Sum Bitches and mislabel the sizes they ship here on purpose! :dunno: :laugh:

Now back in 2010-11,.. I had gotten pretty lean working out regularly! I wasn't "Ahhnold" muscular or bulky in the upper body, but yeah,..! I've got a shit load of size M stuff I can't wear right now cuz I've gained back some weight! -meh- strange! :shrug:


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> same jacket?
> 
> i am exchanging for the medium in timber.


I had ordered a Disappear in medium.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> No Offense! I was as surprised myself. Who knows,.. maybe they figure us "MidWesterners" have got to be sum Porky Sum Bitches and mislabel the sizes they ship here on purpose! :dunno: :laugh:
> 
> Now back in 2010-11,.. I had gotten pretty lean working out regularly! I wasn't "Ahhnold" muscular or bulky in the upper body, but yeah,..! I've got a shit load of size M stuff I can't wear right now cuz I've gained back some weight! -meh- strange! :shrug:


Just as an aside note: I was just in Vancouver (BC) this evening and I tried on several jackets just for kicks at Pacific Boarder. I tried on many including multiple different models from Volcom, Burton, Analog, Billabong, and a couple others. In every case, the right size (in my opinion for my own tastes anyway) was the large. I don't know how you do it chomps? You're taller and slightly heavier than I am yet you fit a medium? When I put the medium Burton AK Cyclic jacket on and crossed my arms I thought I was going to rip the seams on the sleeves out - and I'm not a huge person by any means. Granted, the Large in the Analog (forget the model name) was somewhat baggy, but not unwearable by any stretch. I was only wearing a dri-fit long-sleeve with a cotton t-shirt over it at the time. 

Go figure????


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> i just bought a size large jacket online.
> 
> nice jacket, but my god it is BIG. i am 5'11, 195lbs and the large fits huge.
> 
> ...


I ordered a XL because the specs said that's what I needed and I could have went with a medium or large with the homeschool jacket I bought and I'm almost 190lbs. I kept it because meh who cares what you look like when riding, I would rather have the extra space to put a bulky sweat shirt and fleece in it. Other than being way too large I do like the jacket, it's great for days I don't need one of my Gore-Tex jackets.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont buy jackets if u dont know how they'll fit. Hard to do over the interwebs....
Homeschool Jackets have real 'Snowboarder Outerwear Fit'; if you're not used to it's gonna seem real big. A large will seem like a XL, especially if you're not stout. The cut of their clothes is not the new slim stuff nor does it fit like your wearing a ski jacket.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

For some reason large t shirts now fit like mediums did 15 or 20 years ago. With that in mind I would say yea, they run big compared to the tiny modern large. Remarkably so.


----------

